# "keeping it fun"



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I have read or am in the process of reading "The 10 minute Retriever" by John and Amy Dahl and "Retriever Training" by Tom Dokken's. Both books have been great to read with tons of suggestion on how to train my now 9 week old lab. One of the things that both books frantically stress is keeping the training short and fun but don't realy go into what they would recommend for fun. 

The short part I think that I am ding good with, the fun part I'm not sure I am hitting the mark with my morning and evening training sessions. Here is kind of a run down of what we have been doing. First of I take him to a local park or large field where he is not distracted by all the other activities that are going on. When we first get to the park we go on a 15 minute walk exploring the area. After the 15 minutes I then start working with him on his sitting and coming to his name being called. This is done once or twice and then we go on a little walk again. This pattern is repeated until we have been out for 30 minutes or so and then we head home. Even typing this up seems boring to me. So what do you guy's do to liven up your training sessions with your young pups?

400bull


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have 2 words for you....FUN BIRDS!!!.....toss a few fun bumpers at the end of the training session to give him a reward and to add some fun to the routine.


----------

